
A game to map the brain - ajr0
http://blog.eyewire.org/about/
======
ajr0
the game is here [0] but a friendly warning, the link may not play with
javascript disabled and it may immediately hijack your noise.

ignoring those two annoyances, it is quite interesting, I was drawn here after
watching Sebastian Seung speak [1] which I found in the rabbit hole of reading
about the new 100% fatal startup...

[0] [https://eyewire.org/](https://eyewire.org/) [1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qS6nTA3DUuY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qS6nTA3DUuY)

